# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Embalse de Cánoves.

## Madrugaor

Cascada del aliviadero.
Junio del 2010.
Éste pequeño embalse que no tiene más de kilómetro y medio de largo por unos 200 metros de ancho se encuentra en el Parque Natural del Montseny, Reserva de la Biosfera. La presa es de tierra y se utiliza para regadio en la zona próxima. Hay una Agrupación de Regantes.
Un camino asciende desde Cánoves bordeando el riachuelo hasta un aparcamiento al pie de la presa. Desde aquí, una subida de unos 10 minutos, es lo más engorroso de la excursión, a pie. Está cerrado el paso para vehiculos excepto los pertenecientes al vecindario de masías. Una vez arriba, el paseo es muy agradable y se puede llegar hasta el nacimiento del rio y también hasta un árbol antiquisimo: El Castanyer Gros (El Castaño Grande) y ascender al llamado Pla de la Calma ( Llano de la Calma) con excelentes vistas de los Pirineos, La Montaña de Montserrat, etc...
Iré poniendo más fotos.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Menuda cascada forma ese aliviadero, no??
Ya esperamos más fotos de ese embalse ya que se debe encontrar en una zona privilegiada.
Gracias Madrugaor.

----------


## Madrugaor

Así se encontraba ésta tarde el Embalse de Cánoves.

----------


## Madrugaor

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ésta es la otra mitad del embalse, que está a la derecha y hacia atrás de esa pareja de excursionistas.
Como podeis ver el bosque llega hasta la orilla y es muy denso. Impenetrable. Ideal para los  jabalíes.

----------


## Madrugaor

La cola del embalse se encuentra justo al pie de la foto. Entraba un chorrillo de agua de lo que en invierno suele ser un riachuelo de dos palmos de hondo y tres metros de ancho. Hasta su nacimiento hay un par de kilómetros a lo sumo y se alimenta de las nieves del Pla de la Calma ( Llano de la Calma) y de los densos bosques que tapizan éste valle.
La imagen es el mismo tramo de arriba desde otra perspectiva para que se vea mejor la presa.

----------


## Madrugaor

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
La entrada al pantano. El rio apenas se ve. A la derecha va el camino que asciende paralelo al embalse y al rio hasta su nacimiento. Aquí cerca hay una bifurcación que lleva, tras media hora de subida hasta media ladera, al Castanyer d´en Cuc ( Castaño de Cuc). Es un ejemplar enorme de cientos de años, cuyo tronco es tan ancho que un pastor estuvo viviendo varios años en su interior. Pueden caber 7 personas holgadamente de pie. La cosecha de castañas que nos muestra será espléndida.

----------


## Madrugaor

Aquí podeis ver la presa, el aliviadero al fondo a la izquierda y un poste medidor de profundidad.
A la presa se asciende por una ancho camino en pendiente de unos 500 m. de longitud. No se puede llegar en coche. Se dejan los vehiculos en un aparcamiento. ¡Ojo, han puesto señales de prohibido estacionar a lo largo del camino de acceso al parking desde el puente! Hoy han caido victimas de las multas: 60 eurazos, varios incautos. Y es que tantas veces se ha aparcado en el camino, que seguro que no se han fijado en señales que en ciudad las ves a la primera.

----------


## Madrugaor

La fuente en el camino al Castaño de Cuc.

----------


## jlois

Estupenda serie de mensajes referidos todos ellos a este embalse del cual se debe resaltar la belleza del paraje. Agradecerte, Madrugaor, la excelente información que acompaña a esas imágenes.

----------

